# 7/28 wrightsville reds



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Havent done a whole lot of inshore stuff in the yak this month, but i got up at sunrise for a change and went for some reds. The plan was to throw artificials but i saw a school of menhaden flippin around and managed to open my 7 ft net on em out of the kayak. Most of 'em were too big but i just wanted to see if i could do it  .

Anyhow, i worked a gulp shrimp for a few hours and picked up some slot reds here and there. Got off the water around 10 when it started to get hot. Calling for 105° heat index today . Time for a nap before work.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Pretty fish......great catch


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I want your job


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice fish Ryan!! Hope to get into some those reds from the yak very soon. Do you fish the gulps slow along the bottom?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice pup. Still haven't found em around here yet.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Clay, I would think they're going to be heating up come September in creeks and backwaters around Norfolk/Hampton/Va Beach...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Do you fish the gulps slow along the bottom?


for the most part, yeah. every once in a while you'll find a school of trout or something who want it fast.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Niiiiice!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Nice fish.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Cdog there has been reports of decent sized pups in Rudee Inlet, i'll give yah a shout when I start catchin' myself. Lynnhaven and surrounding creeks should be chocked full of them in the next month or so.... along with trout. C'mon fall!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Rockstar said:


> Cdog there has been reports of decent sized pups in Rudee Inlet, i'll give yah a shout when I start catchin' myself. Lynnhaven and surrounding creeks should be chocked full of them in the next month or so.... along with trout. C'mon fall!


Thanks Rockstar, I have only been local fishing in th yak so far.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey ryan was that a 7 foot diameter net or the radius. I was just wondering what size net I could through from a yak. I have a 10 foot radius net that I am sure would be to big to through and def. to big to unload on a yak. I was guessing a 3.5 or 4 foot radius would be doable though. I was just wondering if anyone else tried to throw nets from yaks.

thanks,
John


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

7' radius. a 4' net might be more practical out of the kayak. i usually just get out to throw mine but they were out in some deeper water the other day.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Cool thanks for the tip. It looks like I will get to come down your way for the 25th and 26th of august. I havent decided if we will fish Kure or Fort Fisher yet. Anyway do you have any tips as to where we can cast net some bait. I want to put out two big rods for sharks but I will probably keep quite a few other rods baited for the table fish, and catching some big bait. It will be me, my brother, and my friend coming down so we will probably be fishing the whole time we are down for that weekend.

Anyway thanks again.

John


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

you can usually go in the creeks on the backside of ft fisher to catch bait. that's what we did today, finger mullet were absolutely everywhere with some big ones mixed in.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I just bought a Bett's Blue 3 foot net for my 'Yak...Threw it several times seated in the 'yak today with no problems. I tried to throw my five footer, once...NO DICE! Arms just ain't long enough while sitting.


----------

